# 98% recovered!



## MissLana (Jan 12, 2014)

I am pretty much completely recovered. The one issue left is that my perception is not 100% yet but that's okay. And by perception, I mean depth perception, clarity of vision, things being in focus, etc etc. That's not at 100% yet but I'd say it is so close to being normal that I have no doubt that this tiny inconvenience will sort itself out soon.

My vision and perception is roughly 95 - 98% better than it was when this all started. I had full blown 2D vision, complete loss of depth perception, and I saw that dreadful glass lense / glass pane effect in my vision. My vision reminded me a lot of being on illegal substances because my vision was just so dreamy, so out of focus, and so very similar to how it was when I'd get very high / drunk, that, my entire reality looked warped for months. I felt like everything I was seeing was on a 2D flat surface like on a TV screen, and, going through doorways or interacting with objects in a flat looking world was absolute hell.

And, no, it's not 100% yet, but, my vision has been rapidly clearing up for weeks now. I definitely think this vision can be brain chemistry and other things going on with the brain, and not just anxiety. I haven't had anxiety for about a month and a half now and my vision was still fairly weird over this time. And no, I wasn't doing any deep ruminating, freaking out, or thinking about this nonsense non-stop. But even if I was doing that, I do not believe that merely thinking about DP / DR is going to make everything worse. I believe it may make things worse if you have a high stress / adrenaline reaction to your thoughts, but, I have noticed that merely observing your thoughts / situation in a calmly matter is not going to remind your brain that you're still in this situation, and thus, prolong it.

I have seen many posts where people claim that thinking about DP / DR is going to make it worse because the brain is going to prolong this state if it's reminded of it, and honestly, I don't think that's true. For one, even if we distract ourselves enough to where we stop thinking about it, we are still thinking about it on a subconscious level because it's a disorder that usually affects our perception and all of our senses and our very sense of being, so, we are most definitely going to think about it whether we want to or not, at least at a subconscious level. It isn't fair to assume that simply by thinking about this or dwelling on it, we are burying ourselves deeper into this mess. I can tell you now that I have been at the 95 - 98% away from recovery zone for about three weeks now and I still think about DP / DR every day, several times a day, and, guess what? Things don't get worse for me and I don't panic or make my brain pull the blanket of dissociation over me simply because I'm thinking about this.

Also, here are some things to note:

I have done absolutely no exercise throughout these six months and I have still (almost completely) recovered. So, don't think that if you have DP / DR, that just because exercise helps some people, it will be a miracle for you. Don't feel like you need to do and try everything you read just because you think it may heal you. I have seriously exercised... three times in these six months, and, that's about it.

Also - I was on a FANTASTIC diet for about four months. Gluten free, paleo-esque, with lots of raw proteins, unprocessed foods, organic raw foods, and all that good stuff. Yet, two months ago, I wasn't seeing it really help me as much as I thought it was, so, I went back to eating all that bad stuff. I have seriously been eating potato chips full of MSG these past two months, gluten, processed, chemical-rich foods, and all sorts of junk that they tell DP / DRed people to avoid, and yet, these past two months have been the closest to recovery I have ever gotten. Even now, I wake up feeling closer and closer to recovery even though I already feel mere inches away. Wanna know what I ate yesterday? Two bags of Lays potato chips, a pizza, hot pockets, salsa con queso and chips, and a hamburger. Yep!

Another thing. I have taken absolutely no vitamins or minerals these past three months except for fish oil every night before bed. No multi vitamin, no magnesium, no B complex, no vitamin D. I do find natural ways to get vitamins through foods, smoothies, and even green powders that I use, but, that's about it.

Also, the whole "Going out and doing stuff" will help in recovery is not always true, because, I seriously am not that social and I do not leave my house as often as people probably should, and, I have made a relatively speedy recovery in six months.

I was also on Klonopin for about 70% of all this time, and, contrary to what people think of benzos, the Klonopin actually majorly helped my DR and DP symptoms and it even helped my perception get clearer. I do think my DP / DR was a mixed combo of anxiety and brain chemistry, but, I found two months ago that I could stop Klonopin cold turkey with no ill effects, no withdrawl, and no, I did not up my dose while I was on it in order to feel the effects better. I stayed at 1/2 a mg twice a day and didn't touch it.

Here are some things that I did find helped me a lot:

Whey protein. I get a whey protein infused with amino acids, vitamins and minerals, and other stuff. It's called Designer Whey and I have been using it every day for two months now.

I take fish oil every day before bed.

I have noticed that crying, feeling nostalgic, or getting extremely emotional over something has lessened all of my symptoms. I would feel so much more down to earth after a nice sob that even my perception would go from mildly bad to being clear and in focus.

I also find that activities that get that oxytocin flowing help A LOT. Hugs, kisses, cuddles, and intimacy, all bring me back down to earth and I see improvements right away.

Another important thing is just realizing you have to snap out of it. This is your life and no matter how weird it feels right now, you have to take it back, because trust me, despite how weird and funky reality may feel, I KNOW most of us don't want to just off ourselves and I know we all want to live. So live! You just have to realize that this is your life and you can't let DP or DR take it from you.

I listened to a lot of binaural beats and I used my light and sound mechine. Look into that stuff if you're interested in brainwave therapy!

Also, time heals lots of things. If you are just 1 - 6 months into your DP / DR journey, don't think that things will always be as bad as they are now. I have had times where I would feel horrid one week but next week, I'd feel close to recovery like I do now.

Another final note is that... please don't spend a huge amount of time on the internet, including here, researching this topic.

Truth is, there is no magical cure that will pull you out of this.

There is no magical pill, medication, vitamin, or anything of that sort.

Want to know what really pulled me out of dissociation these past few months? Let's see... doing absolutely no exercise, eating lots of junk food, taking fish oil at night, drinking whey protein once a day, being with my fiance, and listening to binaural beats and using LED light therapy (mind machines / light machines / AVS therapy is what it's called). Oh, and crying a lot helped me tremendously. I would literally make myself cry and sob on purpose and all my symptoms of dissociation would just fade away.

But, following my advice won't make you 100% better. Only you can find what works for you. I have also never felt better since going off the site and the internet in terms of DP research. In fact, months ago, I was very close to recovery and being on the internet gave me a panic attack that made my dissociation 50% worse. There is no amount of research or pills or medications or vitamins you could look into that would 100% guarantee you to come out of DP or DR. It's something that can't be researched but has to be practiced. Trial and error it. I actually found that drinking raw lemon juice gave me clarity of the mind, improved my perception, and made me feel alert and focused to where I noticed my DP or DR less. So, I do a lemon water drink every day, now. But can I say that lemons have cured my DP or DR? Of course not. It's all been a combination of time, brain chemistry sorting itself out, and all the other factors like the fish oil I'm still on and the Klonopin I was on, and all the other things that have contributed.

Good luck everyone! I won't be on the site anymore but if you want my Skype details, PM me for my Skype info and I will be happy to answer questions.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2014)

Congrats, I hope you pull through to a complete recovery and never deal with DP again!


----------



## Gazzy001 (Apr 2, 2016)

Glad to see your doing well. Congrats and thanks for the advice.


----------

